# KA08 mini I68 I9 menu problem



## imaloucardfan (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, I can power the phone on and unlock the slide but I cannot get to the menu anymore. I got the phone a few days ago and charged it powered it on and set the time date and some other things. I changed it to flight mode and now it will not show the menu once unlocked. I dont know if the flight mode has anything to do with it. Your expertise in this matter is greatly appreciated! I took the battery out and waited for an extended period of time, took all cards out of the phone (all I had in it was the sim card but I took it out), put it back together without card but still have the same problem. Is there a way of doing a factory reset without being able to get to the menu? Thanks for your help!


----------

